# Don't shout, metal fabrication !



## LarryS. (21 Oct 2011)

So I know this is a woodworking forum, but thought someone may know. I've just fitted a plasma tv to a wall bracket and want it as neat as possible so want the sky box to not require a separate stand (so the cables are all hidden). 

The tv was originally on a stand with two legs out of the bottom of the tv into the stand. I can disconnect the 2 legs and screw something to the bottom of them, so am thinking that the ideal is a metal box, simple 4 sides, which the sky box can go into, something like the picture I've done. I've done a quick search on the internet and haven't found someone yet - anyone know of a company that does this sort of thing ?

thanks



Paul


----------



## jasonB (21 Oct 2011)

Should be a simple job for any fab shop with a press break, just look up your local sheet metal fabricators. Couple of bolts up from inside the box with tube spacers should hold it to the TV. Spray it with an aerosol or have it powder coated.

J


----------



## woodpig (21 Oct 2011)

You may even be able to use just two metal "straps" to support your sky box?


----------



## LarryS. (22 Oct 2011)

thanks jason / wood pig, just checking the internet now for sheet fabrication, had thought of the straps idea but would prefer a neat box - but perhaps it'll be a back up plan

cheers

paul


----------



## Hitch (22 Oct 2011)

Not a great deal to it...

Probably want a small stiffening lip folded into the top and bottom, unless you go for a heavy gauge sheet.....

Having the same radius on all the corners would be an issue, two of them would need running along with a bit of weld....other two folded for speed/neatness Eeither that or an overlapped corner with a couple or neat little rivets.


----------



## LarryS. (23 Oct 2011)

Hitch":2tv76t20 said:


> Not a great deal to it...
> 
> Probably want a small stiffening lip folded into the top and bottom, unless you go for a heavy gauge sheet.....
> 
> Having the same radius on all the corners would be an issue, two of them would need running along with a bit of weld....other two folded for speed/neatness Eeither that or an overlapped corner with a couple or neat little rivets.



thanks hitch, planning to ring around tomorrow and see if i can find somone to do it

paul


----------

